# Thực hư phương pháp Tái sinh đa tầng có tốt không?



## taisinhdatangluxurybeauty (23/1/22)

Tái sinh đa tầng đang là từ khóa được đông đảo chị em phụ nữ quan tâm và lựa chọn. Đây cũng là dịch vụ thẩm mỹ được quảng cáo nhiều nhất trong thời gian qua. Nhưng liệu bạn có hiểu thế nào là Tái sinh đa tầng và những hiệu quả vượt trội mà phương pháp này mang lại. Vậy để trả lời câu hỏi “Tái sinh đa tầng có tốt không” hãy cùng chúng tôi đi tìm hiểu ngay sau đây nhé!
*1. Tái sinh đa tầng là gì?*




Tái sinh đa tầng dẫn đầu xu hướng làm đẹp giúp chị em lưu giữ thanh xuân
Đây là kỹ thuật thẩm mỹ làm đẹp không phẫu thuật, không xâm lấn, không để lại sẹo. Không chỉ thế, kỹ thuật này còn giúp nâng cơ, trẻ hóa làn da cho các chị em với hiệu quả kéo dài đến mười năm. 

Tái sinh đa tầng là sự kết hợp đa công nghệ tác động sâu đến các tầng thượng bì, trung bì, hạ bì và cả các mô da. Sử dụng máy công nghệ cao Boing 4.0, tinh chất Collagen nguyên bào đẩy trực tiếp vào da thông qua máy công nghệ cao không có đầu kim, giúp da thẩm thấu nhanh dưỡng chất, và trở nên đẹp hơn.

Khắc phục hoàn toàn những khuyết điểm như: má hóp, thái dương lõm, rãnh cười sâu, da nhăn nheo, chảy xệ. Nâng cơ, kéo căng da mặt, giúp trẻ hóa, đàn hồi, khiến khuôn mặt trẻ trung hơn
*2. Hiệu quả của phương pháp Tái sinh đa tầng*




Hiệu quả rõ rệt sau khi thực hiện Tái sinh đa tầng của khách hàng
Nhờ khả năng kết hợp đa công nghệ, Tái sinh đa tầng mang lại đa hiệu quả trong 1 lần thực hiện.
Nhiều người đang có nhu cầu sử dụng liệu trình tái sinh đa tầng nhưng băn khoăn không biết phương pháp làm đẹp này có tác dụng phụ hay không? Sau khi làm thì hiệu quả sẽ được trong bao lâu?

Thực tế, công nghệ tái sinh đa tầng hoạt động với cơ chế không dao kéo, không xâm lấn, không tiêm truyền, không sưng đau và đặc biệt là không hề có tác dụng phụ. Điều này đã được kiểm định bởi các khách hàng đã từng thực hiện qua liệu trình tái sinh đa tầng.
Hơn hết, công nghệ này được đánh giá cao về hiệu quả và tác dụng mang lại. Chỉ sau một liệu trình duy nhất trong 60 phút là có kết quả tức thì, không cần kiêng khem, nghỉ dưỡng quá lâu. Chỉ cần nghỉ ngơi ở TMV khoảng 30 phút là bạn đã có thể về nhà và sinh hoạt bình thường.
*3. Những ai nên thực hiện Tái sinh đa tầng*




Má hóp gò má cao khuôn mặt có nhiều nếp nhăn khiến chị em trông già hơn so với tuổi thật

Đây là công nghệ ưu việt, có thể phù hợp với tất cả mọi người, đặc biệt là những người muốn níu giữ thanh xuân, đang tìm cách làm đầy má bị hóp muốn có một khuôn mặt, làn da trẻ mãi. Các chị em gặp phải tình trạng sau, nên áp dụng phương pháp này ngay:
Da lão hóa, xuất hiện nhiều nếp nhăn, rãnh cười. Gò má cao, má hóp, thái dương lõm.Da gặp phải tình trạng nám, tàn nhang, không đều màu. Khuôn mặt gầy gò, hốc hác, thiếu sức sống
*4. Địa chỉ làm Tái sinh đa tầng uy tín hiệu quả*
Tại Việt Nam, cơ sở làm đẹp đủ điều kiện để thực hiện phương pháp Tái sinh đa tầng mà mọi người nên đến để thực hiện dịch vụ này là Venus by Asian. Là đơn vị duy nhất được cấp phép sử dụng độc quyền công nghệ Boeing 4.0 để loại bỏ các dấu hiệu lão hóa chỉ trong vòng một tiếng. Phòng khám thẩm mỹ Venus by Asian đã giúp hàng triệu chị em lấy lại được sự trẻ trung cũng như là sự tự tin trong cuộc sống. 




Tái sinh đa tầng là công nghệ trẻ hóa da độc quyền của Phòng khám Venus by Asian

Venus by Asian đã có bề dày kinh nghiệm hơn 10 năm trong ngành làm đẹp. Được hàng loạt sao Việt ca tụng và yêu thích. Diễn viên Lã Thanh Huyền đã từng nói: “Dịch vụ Tái sinh đa tầng có hiệu quả cực kỳ tốt, thậm chí vượt trên cả kỳ vọng ban đầu của Huyền.” 

Ngoài ra, Venus by Asian  cũng là điểm dừng chân cuối cùng của các mỹ nhân Việt nổi tiếng như Á hậu Huyền My, Phương Nga, biên tập viên Bích Hường,.. 
Vậy với câu hỏi Tái sinh đa tầng ở đâu uy tín? tại Phòng khám Venus by Asian tái sinh đa tầng – phương pháp làm đẹp an toàn, không xâm lấn, không cần nghỉ dưỡng hay kiêng khem. Hãy để Venus by Asian đồng hành cùng bạn lưu giữ nét xuân. Tái sinh đa tầng – thách thức với thời gian.

Tái sinh đa tầng Luxury Beauty hy vọng những thông tin trong bài đã giúp các bạn hiểu rõ công dụng hiệu quả cũng như chi phí của phương pháp làm đẹp Tái sinh đa tầng. Chúc chị em luôn trẻ đẹp và hạnh phúc. 

Thông tin liên hệ:
Cơ sở 1: 61-63 Đường 3/2, Quận 10, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0977.808.234 - 0908.220.456
Cơ sở 2: 2B-2C Hồ Xuân Hương, Phường 6, Quận 3, TP Hồ Chí Minh
Hotline: 0964.308.345 - 0896.042.345


----------

